# I want to hit the middle too much..



## Fernlicht (Mar 14, 2021)

That was the advice of a bow shop owner in a compound coaching session. He is a really good shot on country level. I asked him. Ok? And now, what shall I do? He said he doesn`t know.
This summer I felt I‘ve reached a plateau with a skill level in the low 100 (100-108) and a handicap between 6 -12. I started to tune my bow even better, making better arrows, and working even harder on my form.

OK, sure I want to hit the X with every arrow

But his advice keep me thinking, is there a thing like wanting to hit the middle too much?
And what kind of mindset one needs to hit the middle without wanting it too much?
I have a mental process before ankering I speak to myself „Relaaaaax“. I take my shoulders down, relax all not needed muscles starting from the bow hand. Then when aming I tell myself „Smaller, smaller…“. And when aiming is done I concentrate on a clean release and speak to my self „Gohhhllld“ and the arrow is gone before I‘m finished speaking it (mentally
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

There is such a thing as "aiming too hard".... It's the same as trying to FORCE the pin/dot to SIT instead of HOVER....

I have more than one shooter that stacks 2 arrows in the gold, then I can watch their entire body language change as they tense up and try to force that 3rd arrow in there.

Relax and execute....


----------



## musubiman (3 mo ago)

I find that when I focus harder, the pin just starts wavering back and forth... I started with a Garmin electronic bow sight which made it fun but way too easy. I'm wanting to bow hunt so I switched to a 5-pin Option 8 site and that's been harder for me to be consistent.

My instructor gave me several steps to walk through, bow setup, grip, draw, etc... but inconsistency still plagues me.


----------



## Fernlicht (Mar 14, 2021)

I borrowed me a mantisX8 and started to see whats what, especially my pin float compared to other better shooters. The difference was obvious! I think my form is decent but sure can be improved every where I played around with different stabilizer mountings/settings/weights and could see and quantify results instantly.
That brought me to a setting were suddenly my whole shot cycle calmed down with a slow moving pin in the middle of the target.
I only shot in my basement @10yd and really test the setup at the range. Let‘s see.


Here you can see my releases (30 arrows) with my old setup










and here with my new one(32 arrows)


----------



## musubiman (3 mo ago)

That's a great point! I'll have someone check out my stabilizers to see if modifying them would help me gain consistency.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

What are you thinking right before you let the release go... "Aim for the X?" Sort of what I gathered from your post. If this is true, and just before your release you are thinking "hit the X" or "I want to hit the X," then what part of your mental game are you dedicating to the process? It sounds like your "goal" is to hit the X, which is an outcome based desire, and sure you may hit the X and for some people this works well enough... On the other hand, wanting to make a good shot, making the same shot over and over, concentrating on the process rather than the outcome, will for most people result in tighter, more consistent groups. You can focus on the X and hit it a couple times with a shotgun pattern, or you can get really tight groups then simply move them [sight in] over the X. 

If/when you listen to interviews of archers right after they win a big match, how many times do you hear them say "I focused on the X" versus "I focused on making my shot..." 

Just another side to consider.


----------



## Fernlicht (Mar 14, 2021)

When I let go the release I only focus on a clean and slow break. With the word gold I try to stay in the middle and don’t let go prematurly. Is it the right process..? we all are here to improve


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

This may sound too simple and Jedi-like, but may help you. I know it helps me.

*Focus on process, not on outcomes.*

Focus on doing your shot process. The flight of the arrow and it's eventual impact should be an abstraction. The outcome (impact point) depends solely on the process, so focus on the process.... not the outcome, because if you focus on the outcome, you can't empty your mind and 'flow' through your process.

If you stack five arrow in the middle, clear your mind of thoughts about where the 6th will go. Instead focus on the process (which was responsible for putting the last five in the middle)

*Let go and and trust 'the flow'*.

A great shot should feel beautiful. Blank boss training helps to focus on shots that feel amazing and consistently so. This is abstract and seemingly detached from where the arrow goes (but isn't detached at all). We just need to maintain that detachment and focus on process and feel, not outcomes. If the process is consistent and the shots feel beautiful, they will usually score better than a well aimed but awkward shot that deviates from the process.

*Worry less about mistakes*.

Worry makes more mistakes happen. If a shot does not feel right, let down and reset. When you do get things wrong, let go, learn from it, and just go back to your process. Mistakes are part of learning. Do not burden the shot with your frustrations or expectations. Let go and trust the flow.


----------



## Fernlicht (Mar 14, 2021)

Thx UKxBow! Beautifully written. You nailed it with the 6th arrow after 5 hit the middle. No way for me to get that one right. I will take your mindset into my next weeks.


----------

